# change in elevation (when do I need a guard rail?)



## error404 (Oct 8, 2013)

2003 IBC, ANSI 98,

Group R-2

Apartment building with private decks out the back... what's the maximun height difference from the deck to the grade below?

In IRC we have an 18" rule. I can't find anything as clear on IBC... And I haven't even start looking in ANSI... maybe I should do that while I wait for some guidance!


----------



## error404 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I found it...

1012.1 Where required. Guards shall be located along

open-sided walking surfaces, mezzanines, industrial equipment

platforms, stairways, ramps and landings which are located

more than 30 inches (762 mm) above the floor or grade

below. Guards shall be adequate in strength and attachment in

accordance with Section 1607.7. Guards shall also be located

along glazed sides of stairways, ramps and landings that are located

more than 30 inches (762 mm) above the floor or grade

below where the glazing provided does not meet the strength

and attachment requirements in Section 1607.7.

Thanks for looking


----------

